# معدات مصانع الملابس



## هيثم محمد رشوان (18 أبريل 2006)

ارجو معرفة على توجد مصانع ملابس فى دول الخليج(السعودية_الامارات_قطر_الكويت_عمان)
وهل يوجد مهنسين لهم خبرة فى صيانة هذة المعدات لهذة الصناعة الهامة التى تعتبر احى اكبر الصناعات بمصرو الصين
وتعتبر اوروبا وامريكا اكبر الاسواق لهذة الصناعة
ارجو معرفة حجم هذة الصناعة بدول العربية
:31:


----------



## م شريفة (17 أبريل 2009)

معلوماتي قليلة عن هذا الموضوع
ولكن اعرف انه يوجد مهندسين بهذا الاختصاص
يوجد في جامعة دمشق فرع هندسة غزل ونسيج وهو متفرع من هندسة الميكانيك


----------

